# sugar skull intarsia build thread



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

While waiting for the poly on some final parts of my swamp scene to dry, I decided to start on my Dia de los muertos skull, or Day of the Dead skull for my non spanish speaking friends. So I will do my best to show the process of this build, here we go. So first thing I do is print out my copies. I started with five but will probably need more.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is a copy of the pattern with all the different parts labled with what woods I am going to use for each piece. This is the pencil drawing I am using for this step. I will be using the pattern I turned into a vector pattern for the cutting.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Here I have taped the copy with the labled parts on my work board so when I cut each piece i can place it on the pattern to keep them organized. I also taped a piece of wax paper over the pattern so when I start gluing the glue stays off the pattern plus the glue will not stick to the wax paper.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Next I spray some repositional adhesive on the back of the pattern and place it on the wood. I then place some packaging tape over the pattern. This serves 2 purposes. The glue on the tape keeps the blade lubricated which makes it easier to cut the wood and also keeps the wood from burning.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Now I drill some starter holes for the scroll saw blade to go through. I do this for the eyes, nose, the tear drop shape on the head, and on each filligree piece on the cheeks and chin


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Time to start cutting. I cut down from my starter hole down to where two of the half circles that are around the eye meet and start cutting out the large circle. I always cut right down the middle of each line to ensure a tight fit when it comes time for assembly. Another trick to cutting circles is to use your in index finger as a pivot point. I like to keep my finger about an inch away from the blade and start cutting. If you keep the workpiece moving instead of starting and stopping you will get a nice clean, round circle cut out.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Now for the teardrop shape. Another trick to keeping sharp points sharp is to cut up to the point of the teardrop, back the blade out to the starter hole, flip the piece 180 degrees, push the back of the blade through the cut you just made, and start cutting the shape out. Do this with the nose also.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

so this is what I got so far. The teeth are cut out and the flowers on the top. More to come tomorrow!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good man. I'm looking forward to this!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree, looking good so far. Nicely cut circle. That may sound wierd, but that looks damn near perfect.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I really appreciate this tutorial.
Thanks a lot.
BTW, what blades are you using?


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I was surprised at how good of a circle it was too! I like to use a #5 reverse tooth blade. A #7 also works it just cuts a slightly bigger kerf. So when are you gonna start cutting yours Gene?


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok. So my teaching skills are showing through. I forgot this part. I cut out each piece of the pattern and arrange them on the wood so that i got the best color and grain direction im looking for. Sometimes you can cut a few pieces at the same time, like these leaves, since the grain direction is about the same on both pieces on top. I also like to place arrows on the pattern indicating grain direction, as on the cedar piece.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I want my leaves to be a little lower than my rose petals, so instead of planing a whole board down, i just use what i got on hand which happens to be a little thicker than the petals. After i cut and shape the leaves, i use my small 1" belt sander to take them down to the height i want.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

And this is the thickness im going with. Just a little lower than the petals.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I also like to number all of my little parts on the bottom, like the teeth and small petals because they look the same. Also number your pattern so you know where they go when it comes to glue up time.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Now that i have all my pieces cut out its time to start some shaping. First ill start by making some lines on the jaw where it meets the top jaw. I want it to look like a real skull so im going to mark where i want to sand down to so it looks like a real jaw bone.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

So here is how it looks after sanding down to my lines with my drum sander that is chucked into my lathe.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Before i start shaping the roses, im making some lines on the petals that are adjoining to the yellow folds of the petal next to it. I want to sand these down more than usual so that the yellow folds stand out a little more. The line i draw is about an 1/8" from the edge of the piece and the length of the yellow fold.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

So after shaping up to my lines i drew and shaping the edges of all the petals this is what i got. I also wanted the outer rose petals to be a little lower than the bud in the middle so I took the outer pieces to my 1" belt sander and sanded them down a little. This gives me that 3D look im goin for. Then you just do the same for the roses on the other side.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

That is truly awesome, Judy Gale ain't got nothing on you. Man that looks good.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I wouldn't go that far! Thats a great compliment. Thank you very much. She is my inspiration.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

scoffey said:


> I wouldn't go that far! Thats a great compliment. Thank you very much. She is my inspiration.


 She is good, but like i said...


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Can wait to see the end result of this one!


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

It's looking great. I too can't wait to see the end result. You're doing an awesome job.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

Very cool :icon_cool:! Now I'm going to start looking for a good scroll saw :thumbsup:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great thread! I've been hounding my wife I need more tools and she bought me a new scroll saw yesterday. I'll have to try my hand at this


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, here is the home stretch. I have sanded all my pieces to the desired shape, which for me is just softening the edges on everything. This part is up to you on how much you want round your pieces. I like the subtle approach. After shaping, I glue up my pieces utilizing my numbered pattern that has the wax paper over it. After gluing everything and letting it dry completely, I put the first coat of poly on. I let this dry, go over the piece with 1000 grit sand paper, then add another coat. I repeat this process until I get the desired finish. Now for the finishing touches. I cut out and glue the eyes and nose pattern to a piece of 1/4" plywood and cut them out. These have to be cut out pretty close to perfect. you will see why in a second. Cut right down the middle of the pattern lines for a perfect fit.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

After these are cut out, I glue them to a piece of black felt. Once dry, I cut the excess felt away.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Time for the backer board. I glue my pattern to a piece of 1/4" ply again and cut out the pattern but instead of cutting on the line, I cut inside the pattern line about 1/8" inside the line. This so when the finished skull is glued to backer board, you don't see any of the backer board sticking out from the sides.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Now just spread a lot of glue on the backer board and place the finished skull on the backer board. Then place the felt eyes and nose piece in their respective holes and you are done! I placed a sawtooth hangar on the back of mine but any hangar will do. Hope this helps anyone who is interested in beginning intarsia. Thanks for looking and good luck!


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

thats awsome!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is so cool man. I really enjoyed this build!


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow scoffey, that is truly remarkable. Fantastic job and well documented.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have got to try this, it is so cool. I'm ready for your next piece of art. Great job!!!


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. i'm not the best teacher in the world but I hope this thread helps a little for anyone interested in intarsia. Update: I was told today that my sugar skull has been sold! I placed it in a local art shop last night and it stayed there about 3 hours before it sold!


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Bravo, Fantastico, Magnifico. Oh!, 
did I mention that I like it ? No!, 
well I do. :yes: :yes::yes:


----------

